# Marianne Williamson: ‘I Didn’t Think the Left Lied like This’



## morvoran (Sep 7, 2019)

Looks like the Left has found a new victim to attack, but this time, it's one of their own.  Seems like such a nice compassionate group.  I may have to rejoin them, NOT!!!

*UPDATE*: Looks like Marianne is back in the news with more of her own revelations about the left and how mean they are compared to the right.  
I can't say I'm surprised as, even on this site, I have to deal with the left attacking, insulting, and harrassing me just for sharing my opinions or news stories that I find interesting.  I can understand they may not agree, but at least, they could keep the hate down or to themselves.  Of course, some people might say that I knew what I was getting into, but that sounds like "victim blaming" to me.  

Disclaimer: I'm only sharing the news, not making it.  Even though you may not find this interesting, I do and that's why I posted it.  

*Marianne Williamson Caught on Hot Mic: 'Fox News Is Nicer to Me Than the Lefties'*

Democratic presidential candidate Marianne Williamson became the latest public figure to experience a hot mic gaffe during an appearance on Eric Bolling's Sinclair show last week when she told an aide, "Fox News is nicer to me than the lefties."

"What does it say that Fox News is nicer to me than the lefties are?" she asked after her interview while her microphone was still on. "What does it say that the conservatives are nicer to me? It's such a bizarre world. I'm such a lefty — I mean, I'm a serious lefty — but I understand why people on the right call them 'godless.' I didn't think the left is as mean as the right. They are."

Source: The Wrap via MSN.com
-------------------------------------------------------
*Original Story*

Source - CLICK HERE
I was unable to find any left leaning sources on this story, but that shouldn't, hopefully, come as a surprise to anybody.

*Presidential candidate Marianne Williamson (D) revealed that she did not think the left was “so mean” and “lied like this” until she ran for president as an outsider candidate.*
“I know this sounds naive. I didn’t think the left was so mean. I didn’t think the left lied like this,” Williamson told the _New Yorke_r’s David Remnick in an interview. “I thought the right did that. I thought we were better.”

Williamson accused the left of lying about her use of crystals and “crystal gazing,” telling Remnick that there has “never been a crystal on stage” at any of her events and “there is no crystal” in her home.

She accused those on the left of also falsely accusing her of having told AIDS patients not to take their medicines or implying that “lovelessness” causes diseases and “love” is “enough to cure their diseases.”

“I’m Jewish, I go to the doctor,” Williamson said, ripping those on the left for labeling her as an anti-science candidate who does not believe in modern medicine.

Williamson has in recent weeks criticized the “political-media industrial complex” and warned Democrats that nominating a conventional or establishment candidate to go up against President Donald Trump in 2020 could be disastrous.

Williamson will not be at the third debate next week in Houston. Though she has met the 130,000 unique donor requirement for the second round of debates, she needs three more qualifying polls (2%) to qualify.

Criticizing the nominating process, Williamson recently said on MSNBC that there should be a “deeper conversation than just the horse race” and wondered why so few polls approved by the Democratic National Committee (DNC) were released prior to September’s debate deadline.

She added that she is not dropping out of the race, though, because she could qualify for the October debate and her campaign is about “consciousness and inspiration.”

Williamson also warned that process-obsessed Democrats could nominate a presidential candidate who specializes in the “insider politics game.” Such a candidate, according to Williamson, will not be suited to defeat a “phenomenon” like Trump because that type of Democrat will bring a knife to a gun fight.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Let's see how many leftists here will attack her as well.  Keep it civil.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 7, 2019)

Some people just can't take a loss gracefully.  She had zero relevant experience, and she was only in the race to sell more of her books.  The left does not vote for "reality TV" candidates.  Even if Oprah herself was running, she wouldn't be in the race very long, and Williamson is no Oprah.

The fact that she immediately ran to right-wing media to complain about the Democratic process tells you everything you need to know about which side her bread is truly buttered on.  It was primarily right-wingers donating to her campaign as a joke, so she should just run for the Republican nomination instead.  There are already a few other challengers to Trump, and Williamson on the same debate stage as him would at least be great for a laugh.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 7, 2019)

Xzi said:


> The fact that she immediately ran to right-wing media to complain about the Democratic process tells you everything you need to know about which side her bread is truly buttered on.


 The New Yorker is a left leaning paper.  MSNBC is a left leaning opinion channel.  The right wing media picked it up because the left seems to "miss these stories" for some reason.  I can't put my finger on why, hmmm?



Xzi said:


> It was primarily right-wingers donating to her campaign as a joke, so she should just run for the Republican nomination instead. There are already a few other challengers to Trump, and Williamson on the same debate stage as him would at least be great for a laugh.


 While I agree her campaign was ridiculous, and I would love to see her debate Trump, she is still a lefty who didn't need to be attacked by her own party.  All you Dems are making Trump look better and pushing more moderates to the right and solidifying his 2020 win.  In other words, keep it up (even though he doesn't need your help).


----------



## IncredulousP (Sep 8, 2019)

There is a knight that tells truth, and a knave who spreads lies. One of them says "the other is a knave", while the second repeats "the other is a knave".


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2019)

morvoran said:


> While I agree her campaign was ridiculous, and I would love to see her debate Trump, she is still a lefty who didn't need to be attacked by her own party.


Regardless of whether certain attacks on her character were true or not, they were only believable in the first place because she was up on the debate stage talking about "dArK pSyChIc fOrCeS."  The right-wing already embraced that type of ridiculousness long ago with Sarah Palin, so if she wants to take her minuscule supporter base to the other side, so be it.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 8, 2019)

Xzi said:


> she was up on the debate stage talking about "dArK pSyChIc fOrCeS." The right-wing already embraced that type of ridiculousness long ago with Sarah Palin, so if she wants to take her minuscule supporter base to the other side, so be it.


  While it was funny, it wasn't proper for the left to make fun of her.  She believed in the left and said she thought only the right were the mean ones who lied.  It's good she has seen the light, but wrong in that she had to find out this way.  The right supported her because she would be a very easy win for Trump.

As for Sarah Palin, I was a leftist back then so I do remember what she said was super ridiculous.  Looking back now, she was attacked by the left just as Marianne is being attacked now.


----------



## IncredulousP (Sep 8, 2019)

morvoran said:


> it wasn't proper for the left to make fun of her.


You make fun of "the left"  in nearly every one of your posts lol


----------



## morvoran (Sep 8, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> You make fun of "the left" in nearly every one of your posts lol


 I wouldn't say I make fun of "the left", I find them to be scary actually.  Just trying to stand up for yourself and beliefs can get others to accuse you of shit posting, lying, or shut you down all together.  It's not right or fair for someone to be singled out like that, so I feel for Marianne here.  The left was wrong for what they did to her.  I could see the right doing this to someone on the left, but they actually showed her support when her own people didn't.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2019)

morvoran said:


> As for Sarah Palin, I was a leftist back then so I do remember what she said was super ridiculous. Looking back now, she was attacked by the left just as Marianne is being attacked now.


In other words, the left is consistent in attacking air-headed beliefs/policy platforms with no basis in reality.  McCain actually stood a chance at winning the presidency until he picked Palin for his VP, so I'd love for history to repeat itself with Trump picking Williamson to replace Pence.  The right-wing has an equal distaste for idiocy, but seemingly only when it comes from a woman.


----------



## Carnelian (Sep 8, 2019)

''Left
Right
Left
Right
Left
Right
Left
Right
Left
Right
Left
Right
Left
Right
Left
Right''


----------



## morvoran (Sep 8, 2019)

Xzi said:


> McCain actually stood a chance at winning the presidency until he picked Palin for his VP, so I'd love for history to repeat itself with Trump picking Williamson to replace Pence.


 I agree about Palin, but you guys get to keep Marianne.  We don't want her.  She's all yours.  She represents you guys better than this side.


----------



## notimp (Sep 8, 2019)

morvoran said:


> The New Yorker is a left leaning paper. MSNBC is a left leaning opinion channel. The right wing media picked it up because the left seems to "miss these stories" for some reason. I can't put my finger on why, hmmm?


"I was wrongfully accused of crystal gazing, presidential candidat says." Should they destroy her, with those headlines? 

So media is responsible to flush out the loonies during presidential races as well. I can also remember a Colbert segment that was basically set up as a piece to get 'im so looney' statements out of her - and nothing else. If you compare and contrast this to the fluff piece that Joe Biden got a few days ago - there was a world of difference.

So yes - there is bias. Is it top down? Probably not. Is it systemic. Probably yes.

Am I very worried, that this women was stripped of her chance to become the next POTUS? No. She stated borderline Insane stuff in public debates. Its the medias role to 'pull that out' and show it to the public. In this case all in all they were rather respectful - for the 'ideas' that women brought to the political stage.

For leftwing media is so unfair and biased - look more at the Bernie Senders case - because he really had, and still has a chance to gain mainstream support.

edit: The Colbert interview with her was around the date of the article I'm linking below. At the time there also was 'heavy' media signaling, that that candidate might be looney. See f.e.: https://theweek.com/speedreads/8543...lk-peace-love-trump-being-wacky-2020-outsider


----------



## Viri (Sep 9, 2019)

Wait, she was the lady who spoke about "dark powers", "crystals", and "magic"? Awww, I wanted to see her debate Trump, that would have been fun to watch!


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 9, 2019)

Viri said:


> Wait, she was the lady who spoke about "dark powers", "crystals", and "magic"? Awww, I wanted to see her debate Trump, that would have been fun to watch!


60+ minutes from two homosapiens babbling incoherence. I am sure it would grow old after the first 10 minutes.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 12, 2019)

UPDATE: Looks like Marianne is back in the news with more of her own revelations about the left and how mean they are compared to the right.  
I can't say I'm surprised as, even on this site, I have to deal with the left attacking, insulting, and harrassing me just for sharing my opinions or news stories that I find interesting.  I can understand they may not agree, but at least, they could keep the hate down or to themselves.  Of course, some people might say that I knew what I was getting into, but that sounds like "victim blaming" to me.  

*Marianne Williamson Caught on Hot Mic: 'Fox News Is Nicer to Me Than the Lefties'*

Democratic presidential candidate Marianne Williamson became the latest public figure to experience a hot mic gaffe during an appearance on Eric Bolling's Sinclair show last week when she told an aide, "Fox News is nicer to me than the lefties."

"What does it say that Fox News is nicer to me than the lefties are?" she asked after her interview while her microphone was still on. "What does it say that the conservatives are nicer to me? It's such a bizarre world. I'm such a lefty — I mean, I'm a serious lefty — but I understand why people on the right call them 'godless.' I didn't think the left is as mean as the right. They are."

Source: The Wrap via MSN.com


----------



## Xzi (Sep 12, 2019)

morvoran said:


> *Marianne Williamson Caught on Hot Mic: 'Fox News Is Nicer to Me Than the Lefties'*
> 
> Democratic presidential candidate Marianne Williamson became the latest public figure to experience a hot mic gaffe during an appearance on Eric Bolling's Sinclair show last week when she told an aide, "Fox News is nicer to me than the lefties."
> 
> ...


Further reinforcing my initial point: if you want to run a presidential campaign with zero relevant experience and only reality TV viewers for a support base, you run as a Republican.  Playing the victim card now is absolutely asinine, as is calling the left 'godless' just because we want a competent candidate who doesn't embarrass the party.  Unlike Williamson, Pete Buttigieg has made plenty of salient points about religious values without sounding completely loony, and that's probably a big part of why he's still in the race.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 12, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Further reinforcing my initial point: if you want to run a presidential campaign with zero relevant experience and only reality TV viewers for a support base, you run as a Republican.  Playing the victim card now is absolutely asinine, as is calling the left 'godless' just because we want a competent candidate who doesn't embarrass the party.  Unlike Williamson, Pete Buttigieg has made plenty of salient points about religious values without sounding completely loony, and that's probably a big part of why he's still in the race.



Wow, you are soooo MEAN!!!!  Breitbart doesn't treat me as mean as this.

Ok, so to run for president, you must be 35+ years old and born here while maintaining residence here for the last 14 years.  No where does this state you have to meet special requirements to run as a Dem/Repub/Ind. Also, regardless of how your emotions make you judge somebody, they have every right to run for president.  You can also make fun of her for her faults, but you shouldn't lie about her when you do.  This is the whole point of the story, the left says they're "all inclusive", "against hate", etc. but you people just can't help yourselves, can you?  Leftists just can't stop attacking people based on their character or views, and you have to make fun of their values.  

Who is playing the "victim card"?  Marianne didn't in either interview and neither did I in this post.  Also, who gives a flying rat's behind about Pete Bootyjudge, bootygig, bootyguage.... whatever his last name is?  That is off topic.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 12, 2019)

Viri said:


> Wait, she was the lady who spoke about "dark powers", "crystals", and "magic"? Awww, I wanted to see her debate Trump, that would have been fun to watch!


It was a joke that the Media posted about her being a crystal lady and it somehow became a legitimate. Basically the media and left made lies about her. Like the Crystal thing, and about her saying to aids patients to not take their medicine. But whats whats the focus? You call out my side, the left, so lets ignore your message on the fucked up shit that side is doing and instead attack you and call you a reality star. Which clearly ignores the message she is trying to say. Imagine trying to reach out to people because of some fucked up shit of them lying and this thread listed those points on how they lied, and instead they attack you. Its tribal mentality. Be on my side or you're out. But who gives a fuck about her am I right because her policies suck and she is an Oprah reality star so lets not listen to her. Fuck that bitch.





morvoran said:


> UPDATE: Looks like Marianne is back in the news with more of her own revelations about the left and how mean they are compared to the right.
> I can't say I'm surprised as, even on this site, I have to deal with the left attacking, insulting, and harrassing me just for sharing my opinions or news stories that I find interesting.  I can understand they may not agree, but at least, they could keep the hate down or to themselves.  Of course, some people might say that I knew what I was getting into, but that sounds like "victim blaming" to me.
> 
> *Marianne Williamson Caught on Hot Mic: 'Fox News Is Nicer to Me Than the Lefties'*
> ...


That clip of her saying that she was told would not be played. But they lied to her. It was not suppose to be public and her trying to get sympathy from the public by playing victim.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 12, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Ok, so to run for president, you must be 35+ years old and born here while maintaining residence here for the last 14 years.  No where does this state you have to meet special requirements to run as a Dem/Repub/Ind.
> 
> Who is playing the "victim card"?  Marianne didn't in either interview and neither did I in this post.  Also, who gives a flying rat's behind about Pete Bootyjudge, bootygig, bootyguage.... whatever his last name is?  That is off topic.


Rather I meant that if you want to get past the first round of primary eliminations as a candidate with zero relevant experience and reality TV viewers as a support base, you run as a Republican.  You CAN run with those qualifications as a Democrat, but expecting to win the nomination is entirely unrealistic.  Especially in an already-crowded field.

She's absolutely playing the victim card with all this nonsense, probably just hoping to garner some sympathy from the right and land a pundit job on Fox.  Or go on "speaking tours" like Sarah Palin did for easy money.

I already gave context for why Buttigieg is relevant to her comments about religion.  With another candidate in the race who was already putting his religious values front and center, that alone was never going to be enough to lift Williamson's poll numbers out of the gutter.


----------



## Whole lotta love (Sep 12, 2019)

she's not a leftist tho


----------



## morvoran (Sep 12, 2019)

SG854 said:


> That clip of her saying that she was told would not be played. But they lied to her. It was not suppose to be public and her trying to get sympathy from the public by playing victim.


  Hmm, I'm not disagreeing with you.  I just don't see it.  She was caught off guard and had to come up with a reply quick.  I think she just realized that her political life was a lie and was "red pilled" too fast for her comfort.



Xzi said:


> She's absolutely playing the victim card with all this nonsense, probably just hoping to garner some sympathy from the right and land a pundit job on Fox. Or go on "speaking tours" like Sarah Palin did for easy money.
> 
> I already gave context for why Buttigieg is relevant to her comments about religion.


 Look above for my reply to SG854 and your comment on "victimhood".  

Pete "whatever" is not Marianne nor does he complain about how the left is mean or lies (at least in public), so he is "off topic".  If there is a thread about "Pete Bettyjig", then you can post all you want about him there.



Whole lotta love said:


> she's not a leftist tho


 No, she's more of an "up" or "down" on a whole other level than leftists.  She believes in "the power of love" to run government which is waaaaayyyyy off from what Leftist's run on.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 12, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Hmm, I'm not disagreeing with you.  I just don't see it.  She was caught off guard and had to come up with a reply quick.  I think she just realized that her political life was a lie and was "red pilled" too fast for her comfort.


Marianne Williamson is the neoliberal to Sarah Palin's neoconservative.  She should've known from the start that she'd find a more receptive audience of fools to grift amongst the Republican party.



morvoran said:


> Look above for my reply to SG854 and your comment on "victimhood".


Her on the record comments are just as much about playing the victim card as her off-air comments, and she was likely aware that those would leak as well.



morvoran said:


> Pete "whatever" is not Marianne nor does he complain about how the left is mean or lies (at least in public), so he is "off topic".  If there is a thread about "Pete Bettyjig", then you can post all you want about him there.


I can post about whatever I believe is relevant to the topic here, TYVM.  This isn't a blog post where you have absolute control over the direction of the conversation.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Marianne Williamson is the neoliberal


 Just as all the other main Democrat nominees like Burnie, Pocahontas, harrass, bottyslug, and beta o'ralph.  They have all went way left of the base Democrats and moved into the Pacific ocean.



Xzi said:


> Her on the record comments are just as much about playing the victim card as her off-air comments, and she was likely aware that those would leak as well.


. No, more like one of your own realized the truth, so now she is being attacked for telling the truth.  She's not playing the victim card.  She is a victim.



Xzi said:


> I can post about whatever I believe is relevant to the topic here, TYVM.


 ok, you go on with your bad self, Sassy Boy!!!  

You can post whatever is on topic to the thread, not what your emotions say is ok.  Actually, the truth is, here in the politics section, you can post whatever you want. 

I was just letting you know that Pete Snuffalaffugus was off topic and hinting at keeping this thread on topic.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 13, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Just as all the other main Democrat nominees like Burnie, Pocahontas, harrass, bottyslug, and beta o'ralph.  They have all went way left of the base Democrats and moved into the Pacific ocean.


As usual, you have no clue when it comes to who sits where on the political spectrum.  Even if the eventual nominee is Joe Biden, I'm 99% sure you'll be calling him a socialist.



morvoran said:


> No, more like one of your own realized the truth, so now she is being attacked for telling the truth.  She's not playing the victim card.  She is a victim.


She ain't one of mine bro, and she's definitely not getting any sympathy from me with her crocodile tears.  She had no business being in the race to begin with.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 13, 2019)

morvoran said:


> I mean, I'm a serious lefty









She is Ned Flanders, confirmed

Seriously, it is interesting to see how "power players", "play".


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 13, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Looks like the Left has found a new victim to attack, but this time, it's one of their own.  Seems like such a nice compassionate group.  I may have to rejoin them, NOT!!!
> 
> *UPDATE*: Looks like Marianne is back in the news with more of her own revelations about the left and how mean they are compared to the right.
> I can't say I'm surprised as, even on this site, I have to deal with the left attacking, insulting, and harrassing me just for sharing my opinions or news stories that I find interesting.  I can understand they may not agree, but at least, they could keep the hate down or to themselves.  Of course, some people might say that I knew what I was getting into, but that sounds like "victim blaming" to me.
> ...


Hey man, I guess to each his own, but do you realise that you push a anti-left agenda? There's bad on both sides, and yes the right is automatically descriminated against and yes I do see the news ignore some far leftist problems, just wondering, how do you feel about universal health care, and do you know about programs in CA such as Medi-Cal (that is pretty close to universal health care) that only barely raised our taxes, and is partially funded by marijuana sales? In Northern CA we even have a "free" pharmacy where (though limited to certain types and it's not unlimited) even illegal aliens can get free meds.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Even if the eventual nominee is Joe Biden, I'm 99% sure you'll be calling him a socialist.


 No, I'm not sure what I'd call him (molester, segregationist, racist, eye bleeder, the current vice president under Trump, the employee of umm, uh, that last president guy, or senile), but anything other than socialist.



Xzi said:


> She had no business being in the race to begin with.


 Finally, you spoke the truth about something.  I knew you had it in you.  I agree with this.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 13, 2019)

morvoran said:


> No, I'm not sure what I'd call him (the current vice president under Trump)


See, I knew you were more knowledgeable about the political spectrum than you were letting on.  Biden and Trump are two sides of the same coin, corporations and crony capitalists can't possibly lose if the race comes down to those two.



morvoran said:


> Finally, you spoke the truth about something.  I knew you had it in you.  I agree with this.


I've been heavily implying that's how I felt from my first reply.  Twenty candidates is far too many, and even most of the garbage tier (including John Delaney) were far more qualified to be running than Williamson.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 13, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> Hey man, I guess to each his own, but do you realise that you push a anti-left agenda?


 Hmm, no, I don't see it.  

I am against Democrat policies and how the left treats everybody, not just the right.  I find them to be hippocratical.  Of course, I don't hate everybody on the left or Democrats.  I was left leaning and still have friends who are left of center. They and I just are not as far left as what is shown on tv, websites, comic books, etc.
Today, all I hear about is Trump this, Republicans that, blah, blah, blah, and want to talk about the left.  I just can't find anything about the left and Democrat policies that do not have underlying racism, hatrid, or trying to take away my Constitutional rights.


----------



## Whole lotta love (Sep 13, 2019)

friendly reminder that OP's avatar is Jesse Lee Peterson, a right wing radio host who calls Trump "the great white hope" and believes that black American's were better off under Jim Crow.

He's basically real life Uncle Ruckus.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Twenty candidates is far too many, and even most of the garbage tier (including John Delaney) were far more qualified to be running than Williamson.


 I agree Marianne shouldn't have run, but compared to the rest, she had the best chance of winning.  I wanted to see her debate Trump with her "power of love".  
Just to let you in on a little secret(shhh, don't tell anybody else this), if Trump wasn't the incumbent, I would probably go for Tulsi Gabbard and give her my vote.  She seems the most level headed for now.  I hope she runs again in 2024 in case the repub nominee sucks.



Xzi said:


> Biden and Trump are two sides of the same coin, corporations can't lose if the race comes down to those two.


 I was referencing Sleepy, Creepy Joe's gaffe about saying he was still Vice President in 2018, but his corporate and China policies make Trump look tame.  Remember, I'm anti-left, so I know all the bad things about the Dems.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Whole lotta love said:


> friendly reminder that OP's avatar is Jesse Lee Peterson, a right wing radio host who calls Trump "the great white hope" and believes that black American's were better off under Jim Crow.
> 
> He's basically real life Uncle Ruckus.


When I first watched a video about him, that was the character that popped in my head.  I couldn't believe the stuff he was saying.  The things he talks about make a lot of sense if you give him a chance.

To anybody who doesn't know JLP, don't take his words out of context.  You have to hear the rest of the story, but that's way off topic for this thread.  Check him out in YouTube if you dare, he's great.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 13, 2019)

Whole lotta love said:


> Jesse Lee Peterson



I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not in....whatever all of this "extra" shit is, but for those who were like, "hmm, eh? Meh.", here:


----------



## Seliph (Sep 13, 2019)

I think we should get rid of all left-handed people.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 13, 2019)

Seliph said:


> I think we should get rid of all left-handed people.



You have to try to convince all people that left-handed people are "sinister" and all left-handed people as well as those considered sinister, should wear hats dyed red. 
Then, tell them to not wear sad red hats.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 13, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not in....whatever all of this "extra" shit is, but for those who were like, "hmm, eh? Meh.", here:






H1B1Esquire said:


> You have to try to convince all people that left-handed people are "sinister" and all left-handed people as well as those considered sinister, should wear hats dyed red.
> Then, tell them to not wear sad red hats.


 Just tell a leftist that all left handers support Trump, they'll do the rest.


I can make a thread about JLP, so let's keep this one on topic.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 13, 2019)

morvoran said:


> I agree Marianne shouldn't have run, but compared to the rest, she had the best chance of winning.  I wanted to see her debate Trump with her "power of love".


She could still debate Trump and have a shot at the nomination if she runs as a Republican.  At the very least she could replace Pence on the ticket.  Williamson and Trump are two of a kind, they deserve each other.



morvoran said:


> I was referencing Sleepy, Creepy Joe's gaffe about saying he was still Vice President in 2018, but his corporate and China policies make Trump look tame.  Remember, I'm anti-left, so I know all the bad things about the Dems.


Yeah, too bad being a part of Trump's cult of personality blinds you to the many, MANY similarities he shares with Biden.

Thankfully Biden's chances at the Democratic nomination seem to be slipping away more and more with every gaffe.  Recent polling in most primary states has either Warren or Sanders leading.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Thankfully Biden's chances at the Democratic nomination seem to be slipping away more and more with every gaffe. Recent polling in most primary states has either Warren or Sanders leading.


 Biden seems to be doing a good job shutting down the other future presidential race losers at the debates now. Even a senile old man who can't keep his hands to himself and suffering from early set Alzheimer's is a better choice than a socialist (or Pete Bootybutter). And there you go with the polls.... How accurate where the polls before the last election?  Clinton with a 98% chance of winning over Trump, huh?  How did that turn out? Yeah, I don't trust polls and neither should you.








Xzi said:


> Yeah, too bad being a part of Trump's cult of personality blinds you to the many,


 oh, yeah.  Trump has a cult of personality.  Better than a cult of hate and segregation.  If Trump did have one, that explains why my eyes were open to the left's history of destruction.  Trump is making America great while Biden is Obama 2.0 and will wreck our economy and send our jobs to foreign countries. "Get over it. Manufacturing jobs aren't coming back".  Ok, Obummer


----------



## Xzi (Sep 13, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Biden seems to be doing a good job shutting down the other future presidential race losers at the debates now.


Not so much.  He called Bernie Sanders the president.  He did the same to Cory Booker at a previous debate.

Here's Joe Biden calling Bernie Sanders President. #DemDebate pic.twitter.com/kYfVgmJo6C— People for Bernie (@People4Bernie) September 13, 2019




morvoran said:


> a senile old man who can't keep his hands to himself and suffering from early set Alzheimer's


Perfect examples of traits that Biden and Trump share.  Really the only difference between them is that Biden isn't morbidly obese.



morvoran said:


> oh, yeah. Trump has a cult of personality. Better than a cult of hate and segregation.


Rofl, hate and segregation are cornerstones of his personality.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Rofl, hate and segregation are cornerstones of his personality.


  Start this at 0:17.





Xzi said:


> Really the only difference between them is that Biden isn't morbidly obese.


 The only thing morbidly obese about Trump is the economy he helped grow to be the biggest, fattest economy we've had in the last 50+years.  4 more years!!!



Xzi said:


> Not so much. He called Bernie Sanders the president.


  Yeah, I heard that. SMH.
I don't think ol' Sleepy Joe knows where he is half the time.  He was probably having a conversation with you when he that blood vessel popped in his eye the other day. It was an aneurysm. 


I'm just going to leave this here for you.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 13, 2019)

morvoran said:


> The only thing morbidly obese about Trump is the economy he helped grow to be the biggest, fattest economy we've had in the last 50+years.


Riiight...the economy that's about to crash under the weight of his trade war and terrible policy decisions?  That economy?

Also Trump is fat af.  Eats mostly McDonald's by his own admission.


morvoran said:


> Yeah, I heard that. SMH.
> I don't think ol' Sleepy Joe knows where he is half the time.


More similarities with Trump.  Dude didn't even know that he had a child with Melania the other day.



morvoran said:


> I'm just going to leave this here for you.


Ooh, now do a video about all the deaths caused by capitalist greed and American imperialism!  Guess that one might take more than 30 seconds though lol.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 13, 2019)

lol at the idea that the left are more mean than the right.  Everyone are assholes, get over it.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 13, 2019)

MikaDubbz said:


> lol at the idea that the left are more mean than the right.  Everyone are assholes, get over it.


Not true.  Some people are dicks, and some people are pussies.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Also Trump is fat af. Eats mostly McDonald's by his own admission.


No, he eats at KFC mostly, tyvm.  That or has the white house chef make meatloaf.  Personally, I'd have steak everyday all-day if I had an on call chef.



Xzi said:


> Ooh, now do a video about all the deaths caused by capitalist greed and American imperialism!


 I just searched the whole internet and couldn't find a single one.  Even Google search was like, "did you mean deaths caused by socialism or Democratic socialism?"


----------



## Xzi (Sep 13, 2019)

morvoran said:


> No, he eats at KFC mostly, tyvm.  That or has the white house chef make meatloaf.  Personally, I'd have steak everyday all-day if I had an on call chef.


Even his taste in steaks is awful, extra well-done with ketchup.  For a supposedly very wealthy man, he eats like he makes minimum wage.



morvoran said:


> I just searched the whole internet and couldn't find a single one.  Even Google search was like, "did you mean deaths caused by socialism or Democratic socialism?"


Funny, I turned up a ton of results.  The tens of millions who died in slavery being just the tip of the iceberg.  Not to mention all the recent deaths from people being forced to ration their insulin.  Peak capitalism right there.


----------



## notimp (Sep 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Even his taste in steaks is awful, extra well-done with ketchup. For a supposedly very wealthy man, he eats like he makes minimum wage.


Unfair. Prejudice. Emotional. Personal. Why.  (Baited.  )

If americans ever get that politics isn't about 'my figurehead is better than your figurehead' it will be a different world. Oh wait - that will never happen - because, education.

In other parts of the world we still have a sphere of the 'personal' (private) around politicians. What they do in their private lives (sexual partners, favourite food), doesnt matter to us at all. (Media doesnt write about it.)

It always mattered to the people that got reeled in by the yellowpress (Princess Margeret is pregnant!), but to no one else. And its better that way.

Because they are in a public role - we have whats called "hightened interest" in that persons life - which means, that if it concerns his/her political role - media can go further on reporting on private live, than with a normal person (black bars over the eye - not being able to write their full name), ...

But we don't have to drive this down to the point of "favorite food" and "taste in women". We balance it out right before that.

(Pathological liar is on the edge, because it would impact his performance on the job. How he eats his steaks does not.)


----------



## Xzi (Sep 13, 2019)

notimp said:


> If americans ever get that politics isn't about 'my figurehead is better than your figurehead' it will be a different world. Oh wait - that will never happen - because, education.
> 
> In other parts of the world we still have a sphere of the 'personal' (private) around politicians. What they do in their private lives (sexual partners, favourite food), doesnt matter to us at all.


Oh, I can talk about how shitty Trump's policies are all day long, but attempting to have a good faith conversation/debate with morvoran is a waste of time.  Low-effort trolling and tribalism only invites the same in return.


----------



## notimp (Sep 13, 2019)

No, its fine. Im introducing concepts.

If we talk about eating habbits, or choice in sex partners, we are not talking politics anymore. Politics (in democracies) is 'talking about stuff' to keep a general informed consensus. But that 'private level' stuff usually is separate (by design).

If you have people making decisions by the color of a cap, or how a person eats his steak - thats not in 'the interest of this concept we call democracy'.

To bring the Winston Churchill example, he was an unpleasant, flawed man - he was a very good politician though. Thats also, why this separation is in there basically.

To 'kill of' people because of 'what they did in private' (think golden shower) is more a staple of dictatorships (and there people that have fallen from grace - only).

So its important to acknowledge, that some stuff is private not to step into the pitfalls of 'humans rather would discuss all day who is screwing who, and how deep and how obviously amoral' (the facebook 'we optimize by clickrate' conundrum..  ) - because that actually halts public political discussion.


----------

